# Rollups / Scripts / Corel Photo-Paint 7



## graveheart (14. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mehrere Bilder bearbeiten und dazu die von Corel bezeichneten "Rollups" verwenden. Die entsprechende Stapelverarbeitung funktioniert z. B. für das Ändern von RGB auf CMYK oder zur Einstellung auf 300dpi, leider aber nicht zum Ändern der Bildgröße auf eine Breite von 50mm.

Hat jemand hier ähnliche Probleme gehabt oder weiß eine andere Lösung? Mit direkter Script-Programmierung kenne ich mich übrigens nicht aus.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

- Graveheart -


----------

